# درس 1 : طريقة عمل مجسم 3d من الصور باستخدام artcam



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 


اولا قبل العمل مع المجسمات 3d على الارت كام , اعتقد انه يجب عليك معرفة الرسم الثلاثى عموما لذا انصح بالعمل لفترة على احد برامج الرسم الثلاثى مثل 3d max او maya او اى برنامج اخر لمعرفة
البعد الثالث the thired dimension 
وذلك لتسهيل الامر عليك 

هذا درس من تصميمى فى الارت كام 











فى هذا الدرس شرح لتحويل الصور الى vector بطريقة سهلة ثم تحويل ال vector الى مجسم ثلاثى الابعاد 

بسم الله نبدا 

اولا يمكن عمل الفيكتور بعدة طرق منها مثلا العمل على برنامج الكورل درو او تصدير ال dxf من الماكس او الاوتوكاد


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

- فتح الصورة المراد عملها كالصورة التالية 







و ذلك بفتح الارت كام و اختيار ملف فتح و اختيار الصورة









ثم من القائمة المنسدلة نختار امتدادات الصور و نحدد مكان الصورة على الجهاز و نختار فتح 






و باستخدام أداه create polyline نقوم بالدوران حول الشكل لرسم الفيكتور و اضافة النقاط و عمل الكيرفات اللازمة 






ثم نضغط على العدسة preview relief لرؤية الشك دون الخلفية او من القائمة اليمين هتلاقى bitmap layer يمكنك الضغط على اللمبة لاخفاء الصورة واستكمال الفيكتور


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

و الان ننتقل للطريقة الاسهل 

و الفكرة هى تحويل الصورة الى لونين فقط 

ملحوظة : اذا كانت الصورة لونين مثل هذه الصورة 





لن تحتاج هذه الخطوة .


اما ان كانت شعار الشركة مثلا احضره لك الزبون الوان فيجب ان تستخدم تلك الخطوة

فى برنامج الفوتوشوب نفتح الصورة ثم باداه magic wind tool نحدد اللون ونملأه باللون الاسود ثم نعكس التحديد select invers لتحديد اللون الاخر و نملأه بالابيض لنجعل الصورة لونين فقط 














ثم باده الفرشاه نفصل بين الالوان ان احتجنا لذلك 






ثم نقوم بحفظ الصورة و نفتح الارت كام


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

بعد فتح الصورة على الارت كام نضغط على زرار reduce color يظهر لك مربع حوارى فيه عدد الالوان اكتب عدد الالوان لونين فقط ( غير القيمة الى رقم 2 )








بعد ذلك نضغط على زر bitmap to vector 

يظهر لك المربع الحوارى فى يسار الصورة 

اضغط على create vector
سيقوم البرنامج برسم الفيكتور تلقائيا و بسرعة مذهلة 






و الان اصبح لدينا الفيكتور جاهز لتحويله ل 3d


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

لتحويل الفيكتور الى 3d 

نقوم بعمل group للفيكتور 

ثم نحدد الفيكتور و نقوم بالضغط على زر f12 من لوحة المفاتيح 

يظهر لك المربع الحوارى تختار الشكل المسطح و ال start high 20 او ماتراه مناسبا

ثم نضغط add

ثم نقوم بعمل smooth relief و نجعل القيمة 10 او ما تراه مناسبا







فتحصل على نتيجة كهذه






و شكرا 
و اى سؤال انا موجود ان شاء الله


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (9 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
الصور محذوفة يا ريت لو تعيد تحميلها مرتبة على ميديافاير مثلا 
مشكور على الشرح و المجهود 
تحياتي


----------



## marwenou (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ميزو سوفت لو تفظلت بأعادت تنزيل الصور فهي لا تظهر لنا


----------



## خالد محمد1 (25 مايو 2013)

الصور ولك كل التحية


----------



## عالم التقني (26 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك ولكن لا يظهر شيء


----------



## atweety (5 يونيو 2013)

*كلامك جميل جدا وزى الفل 
بس الصور مش بتظهر عشان كل واحد يستفيد من كلامك 
ممكن تعيد تحميل الصور تانى او ترتبهم فى لينك وكل واحد يجمع الصوره على الكلام عشان نقدر نستفيد منك 

وشكرا على المجهود *
:63:​


----------



## aeehm (15 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم -تسلم اخي والله يجازيك على جهودك في مساعدتنا 
ارجو شرح قائمة التول باث في عمل اي شكل 3d
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## zazmad04 (12 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zazmad04 (12 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## alialixxx (7 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ميزو سوفت لو تفظلت بأعادت تنزيل الصور فهي لا تظهر لنا​


----------



## abdelhameid (12 فبراير 2014)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## يحيى يحيى (30 يونيو 2014)

الدرس دا مهم جدا جدا بس للاسف الصور محذوفة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## semo-far (29 أغسطس 2014)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك 
ولكن الصور ليس ضاهرة أخي الكريم


----------



## mkrahmat (22 سبتمبر 2014)

very good


----------



## zazmad04 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

